# Matthew Commentary



## Prufrock (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking for thoughts on the best, or _good_ modern commentaries on Matthew. Some from a reformed perspective if you know of any good ones, but also not. Thorough, scholarly, critical, etc.

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 7, 2008)

I REALLY like the William Hendriksen NT Commentary on Matthew.came out in '73.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd recommend David Turner's commentary from the Baker Exegetical Commentary of the New Testament (BECNT). I used it for a sermon on the Transfiguration and was thoroughly pleased with his treatment of the Greek text and his expansion into socio-rhetorical categories. 

Also, I do not own, but have referred to a library copy of R.T. France's commentary in the New International Commentary on the New Testament (NICNT). France is a premier scholar in the synoptics and has just recently finished Mark in the aforementioned BECNT. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 7, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> I REALLY like the William Hendriksen NT Commentary on Matthew.came out in '73.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 7, 2008)

Take your pick: Carson (EBC), France (NICNT), Morris (Pillar), Turner (BECNT), Wilkins (NIVAC). More liberal, but outstanding (and expensive): Bruner, Davies-Allison (ICC)


----------

